# Oct 1st BMQ



## IronSpike (1 Sep 2012)

Thought it would only be right to start a new topic for the Oct. 1st BMQ course. I'm going Semi-Skilled Med-Tech, respective RC is Halifax.


----------



## KeoughJ (2 Sep 2012)

Unofficially I'll see ya there, just waiting for the next work week to role around for the Sgt at the RC to give the details and well the official job offer. I asked if I'd be on for the Oct. 1st basic and the Cpl. I was speaking to told me yes and that I'd be leaving on the 29th probably. Coming from St.Catharines, RC Hamilton. Infantry, PPCLI!


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Sep 2012)

Good luck in BMQ, and wherever else your careers take you.  Remember to pack light, and stay positive. BMQ's biggest test will be trying your resilience. Being in an unfamiliar setting with unfamiliar people with unfamiliar stressors can take it's toll. 

And Keough, you ain't PPCLI until you finish DP1 and get posted... don't get too penis-y yet! 

Have fun gents!


----------



## IronSpike (3 Sep 2012)

Thanks MPMick


----------



## KeoughJ (3 Sep 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> Good luck in BMQ, and wherever else your careers take you.  Remember to pack light, and stay positive. BMQ's biggest test will be trying your resilience. Being in an unfamiliar setting with unfamiliar people with unfamiliar stressors can take it's toll.
> 
> And Keough, you ain't PPCLI until you finish DP1 and get posted... don't get too penis-y yet!
> 
> Have fun gents!



I know, just stating the job offer was for PPCLI.  And what the hell does penis-y mean? lol


----------



## Devo3733 (3 Sep 2012)

He means ya aint got a big swinger just yet     You weren't claiming that though so it's all good.
People get a bit sensitive as it IS something you see a lot of in industries like CF (I too applied semi-skilled med-tech and hoping to join you oct 1) and my trade, medic/firefighter.  Guys were 3 days into Firefighting training and boasting like they had been on the job 20 years.  " I'm a firefighter man!!"  "no, no you're a firefighter in training!"
Pride and exuberance is great, we just have to remember that until we pass that 13th week no, no we're not soldiers, we're in training.


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

It's just a different way of saying Cocky lol...

You definitely weren't being like that, I was just giving ya a hard time. But Devo hit it on the nose, you're going to see a lot of guys like that. Be the grey man, don't be the entitled douchebag. I've known a guy or two started out in basic thinking they're hard as nails. Then they choke out of battle school and end up back in the basement of mom's smoking dope.

All the best luck, and remember you are all going to be on the same page. Don't segregate yourselves into clicks based on trade, because no one in BMQ has a trade yet. Sticking together will keep you stronger, and keep the DS off your back.


----------



## KeoughJ (3 Sep 2012)

Ahhh, gotcha guys.  Penis-y, I like that, I think I'll start using it. lol


Thanks for the advice gentlemen.


----------



## MeatheadMick (3 Sep 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Ahhh, gotcha guys.  Penis-y, I like that, I think I'll start using it. lol
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice gentlemen.



Please do  If you do end up with the PPCLI, perhaps I'll see you out here in Edmonton.  I'm currently with the MP field Pl out here... part of a section attached to 1 PPCLI for the next couple of months 

Don't let the majority get you down either, us MP's aren't ALL dicks lol


----------



## Bang A Rang (13 Sep 2012)

I'll see you guys there. I'm coming from Ottawa and i'll be training as a Naval Communicator after BMQ.  ;D


----------



## Donny (14 Sep 2012)

Bang A Rang said:
			
		

> I'll see you guys there. I'm coming from Ottawa and i'll be training as a Naval Communicator after BMQ.  ;D


Bang A Rang,
I see you are going from Ottawa? When are you swearing in?


----------



## Bang A Rang (14 Sep 2012)

Donny said:
			
		

> Bang A Rang,
> I see you are going from Ottawa? When are you swearing in?



I'm swearing in on the 26th of September at 10 a.m.


----------



## JGrimes (16 Sep 2012)

IronSpike said:
			
		

> Thought it would only be right to start a new topic for the Oct. 1st BMQ course. I'm going Semi-Skilled Med-Tech, respective RC is Halifax.



Hey IronSpike, Ive been trying to apply as a Semi-Skilled Med-Tech for a while now (I'm a PCP) but i keep getting told that there are no positions for Semi-Skilled, only Unskilled.  So ive resorted to applying as unskilled and hoping my PLAR will help me avoid PCP school again. I know this is probably the wrong forum to post this, but, I was just wondering if you encountered any of this while you were applying. Thanks.


----------



## IronSpike (16 Sep 2012)

JGrimes said:
			
		

> Hey IronSpike, Ive been trying to apply as a Semi-Skilled Med-Tech for a while now (I'm a PCP) but i keep getting told that there are no positions for Semi-Skilled, only Unskilled.  So ive resorted to applying as unskilled and hoping my PLAR will help me avoid PCP school again. I know this is probably the wrong forum to post this, but, I was just wondering if you encountered any of this while you were applying. Thanks.



Hey JGrimes, when I went into the RC they just put me down for unskilled and got things rolling. I still haven't received the results of my PLAR (which I guess was started a day before I got my job offer), but I may get that info at my swearing in or later on down the road. I'm sure you'll be in the clear and wont have to do PCP school again I'd say DND doesn't want to fork out cash to send someone to something that they have already done.

But I'm kind of surprised that the first time you walked though those RC's doors telling them what you want to do and with your PCP education they didn't just throw you down for unskilled and got the ball rolling.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2012)

IronSpike said:
			
		

> I'd say DND doesn't want to fork out cash to send someone to something that they have already done.



X number of seats are paid for each year, wether it is you or someone who's never done it before, makes no difference, the seat is paid for.


----------



## KFlight86 (18 Sep 2012)

I'll be there! Going to be sworn in at CFRC Toronto on Wednesday. My trade is Aviation systems tech. My last name is flight and I'm going into the Air Force, the Captain I had the interview with had a good laugh at that one, I expect to hear a few jokes from my peers with that one lol. I look forward to working with all the recruits, if you're getting sworn in on the same day or you're going to be in BMQ on the 1st send me a msg, doesn't hurt to make a few buddies before heading out.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Waters81 (18 Sep 2012)

Got the call hours ago, swearing in next Wednesday and flying out on the Saturday. A little last minute, but hey, I hurried, I waited and it paid off. Going for infantry and hoping to make it out to Edmonton. 
See everyone out there and good luck. 
P.S.-I'll be the guy cursing at himself during PT, its self motivation. Feel free to laugh as you pass me.


----------



## Donny (19 Sep 2012)

Bang A Rang said:
			
		

> I'm swearing in on the 26th of September at 10 a.m.


I am 25th


----------



## Big Red Kaboom (20 Sep 2012)

I'm swearing in on the 27th.  I leave the 29th.


----------



## KeoughJ (21 Sep 2012)

Waters81 said:
			
		

> Got the call hours ago, swearing in next Wednesday and flying out on the Saturday. A little last minute, but hey, I hurried, I waited and it paid off. Going for infantry and hoping to make it out to Edmonton.
> See everyone out there and good luck.
> P.S.-I'll be the guy cursing at himself during PT, its self motivation. Feel free to laugh as you pass me.



Infantry aswell, hoping to join ya in Edmonton. Were ya coming from Waters? Theres a bunch of us infantry guys going on the 1st and were staying in touch via facebook group, join if any of you haven't already. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/canadianforcesapplicants/


----------



## BlackAven (27 Sep 2012)

I will see you guys there as well! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Dexen (27 Sep 2012)

Bring lots of hand sanitizer, there is currently ove 200 people quarantined at CFLRS due to Gastro


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2012)

Dexen said:
			
		

> Bring lots of hand sanitizer, there is currently ove 200 people quarantined at CFLRS due to Gastro



Seriously?  That's a lot of nail biters.....   :-X


----------



## MeatheadMick (27 Sep 2012)

200 cases of Gastro... shit, that's worse than KAF


----------

